# Papers



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2007)

خدمة ارسال Papers الي الاخوة الذين لايمكنهم استخدامsciencedirect في مواضيع الهندسه الكيميائيه. فقط عنوان الموضوع الذي تريده وحاول استخدام مصطلح اكثر شيوعا في موضوعك.
مع الشكر


----------



## امير العراق (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخي الله يوفقك انا من العراق ولم استطع ان ارفع اي من البحوث من هذا الموقع حيث يحتاجون مبالغ من المال لذلك اذا كان بالامكان مساعدتي في الحصول على عدد من البحوث اكون ممنون ماذا تريد ان ارسل لك الاسلام والمكان واجزء


----------



## امير العراق (19 نوفمبر 2007)

Solubility of carbon dioxide and ethane in three ionic liquids based 1-on the bis{(trifluoromethyl)sulfonyl}imide anion
Fluid Phase Equilibria, Volume 257, Issue 1, 15 August 2007, Pages 27-34
Solubility of CO2 in imidazolium-based tetrafluoroborate ionic liquids
Thermochimica Acta, Volume 441, Issue 1, 1 February 2006, Pages 42-44Vapor–liquid equilibrium in systems (water + organic solvent + salt) at low water concentrations but high ratios of salt to water: experimental results and modeling


----------



## امير العراق (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اسف هناك لخبطه بالاسماء سوف اعيدها
1-Vapor–liquid equilibrium in systems (water + organic solvent + salt) at low water concentrations but high ratios of salt to water: experimental results and modeling.Fluid Phase Equilibria, Volumes 228-229, February 2005, Pages 5-14
2- Solubility of carbon dioxide and ethane in three ionic liquids based on the bis{(trifluoromethyl)sulfonyl}imide anion.Fluid Phase Equilibria, Volume 262, Issues 1-2, 15 December 2007, Pages 169-173
3- Solubility of CO2 in imidazolium-based tetrafluoroborate ionic liquids.Thermochimica Acta, Volume 441, Issue 1, 1 February 2006, Pages 42-44


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
احتاج اطروحة ماجستير او دكتوراة بموظوع
implementaion of neural control for cstr


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا لك*

ان شاء الله تستفيد من هذه البحوث ونحن على اتصال عبر الملتقى


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي ضرار هذا لموقع فقط بحوث papers ليس thesis
ممكن تطلع على البحوث المرفقه


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*الي الاخ من العراق*

الي الاخ من العراق


----------



## محمد منلا علي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز انا مهندس كيميائي نشرت بحثين حول نزع الكبريت من الكوك ورفع كثافته و الان اعمل في تحويل الكول المعالج الى الغرافيت فهل من الممكن المساعدة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي.
كيف اساعدك اذا تريد اي بحث في موضوعك فقط ارسل ماتريده من بحث باللغه لانجليزيه ولن نقصر معك ان شاء الله. او اذكر اسم طريقة الفصل للكبريت


----------



## محمد منلا علي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الرد الجميل و شكرا لتقديم المساعدة


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*ورقات*

ارغب بالحصول على الورقات المرفقة فى مجال التحلية 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى ابو عمر (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز:
أريد مقالات تحتوي على هذه الكلمات البحثية(Urea-Stamicarbon-Granulation) واكون شاكرا لك.


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (26 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام
معظم البحوث التي طلبتها قديمه وعادةيوجد فقط الملخص فقط وجد بعظها (انظر المرفقات) وان كانت القائمه طويله
حاول تكتب بحوث بعد1995 
مع الشكر


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (26 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام
معظم البحوث التي طلبتها قديمه وعادةيوجد فقط الملخص فقط وجد بعظها (انظر المرفقات) وان كانت القائمه طويله
حاول تكتب بحوث بعد1995


----------



## محمد مصطفى ابو عمر (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولقد استفدت من البحوث التي ارسلتها


----------



## امير العراق (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اغاتي اشكرك ورحم الله والديك وانا ممنون جدا


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (4 فبراير 2008)

يا اخوتى المهندسين اريد papers فى Number of stages in crude distillation unit


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (4 فبراير 2008)

*Chemical Engineering Science*(1 
Volume 55, Issue 14, 7 April 2000, Pages 2713-2726
2)




Design method for multi-component distillation system based on quasi-binary method 
JournalKorean Journal of Chemical EngineeringPublisherSpringer New YorkISSN0256-1115 (Print) 1975-7220 (Online)IssueVolume 24, Number 4 / July, 2007CategoryProcess Systems Engineering, Process Safety, Transport PhenomenaDOI10.1007/s11814-007-0002-1Pages556-561Subject CollectionChemistry and Materials ScienceSpringerLink DateMonday, December 10, 2007


----------



## محمد منلا علي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا 
على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Majdi Adel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Salam all

many thanks for your effort, and i hope that you can help me in finding articles or 
researches related to _CHITOSAN-ALGiNATE_ polymers

AND THANLS AGAIN


----------



## ماجدة الصادق (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Request*

الأخ الكريم
أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي الأوراق التالية وهي علي الموقع المذكور:
1-Mass transfer and bioremediation of naphthalene particles in a roller bioreactor
2-
Biokinetic modeling of in situ bioremediation of BTX compounds—impact of process variables and scaleup implications 

* 
3-
Biokinetic modeling of in situ bioremediation of BTX compounds—impact of process variables and scaleup implications 

4-
Biokinetic modeling of in situ bioremediation of BTX compounds—impact of process variables and scaleup implications 




*


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا البحث العنوان الذي ارسلته كبير يوجد اكثر من 200 بحث تحت هذا البحث حاول تحدد الموضوع


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الي الاخت ماجده الصادق وبالتوفيق


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه كل البحوث المطلوبه للاخت ماجده الصادق مرفقه بالمشاركه


----------



## jassim78 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز ممكن واكون ممتنا لك
1-Direct preparation of biodiesel from rapeseed oil leached by two-phase solvent extraction
Bioresource Technology, Volume 99, Issue 18, December 2008, Pages 9025-9028
Haixian Shi, Zonghong Bao
2-Analysis of Continuous Solvent Extraction of Nickel from Spent Electroless Nickel Plating Baths by a Mixer-Settler
Journal of Hazardous Materials, In Press, Accepted Manuscript, Available online 17 September 2008
Ying Huang, Mikiya Tanaka
3-A mathematical model of extraction in countercurrent crossed flows
Chemical Engineering and Processing: Process Intensification, Volume 47, Issues 9-10, September 2008, Pages 1470-1477
G.O. Veloso, G.C. Thomas, V.G. Krioukov
4-Selective extraction, separation and speciation of iron in different samples using 4-acetyl-5-methyl-1-phenyl-1H-pyrazole-3-carboxylic acid
Analytica Chimica Acta, Volume 623, Issue 1, 8 August 2008, Pages 46-52
Şerife Saçmacı, Şenol Kartal
5-Solvent extraction of silver from nitric acid solutions by calix[4]arene amide derivatives
Separation and Purification Technology, Volume 61, Issue 3, 15 July 2008, Pages 366-374
V. Stankovic, L. Outarra, F. Zonnevijlle, Ch. Comninellis
6-Recovery of nitric acid from waste etching solution using solvent extraction
Journal of Hazardous Materials, In Press, Corrected Proof, Available online 12 July 2008
Chang-Hoon Shin, Ju-Yup Kim, Jun-Young Kim, Hyun-Sang Kim, Hyang-Sook Lee, Debasish Mohapatra, Jae-Woo Ahn, Jong-Gwan Ahn, Wookeun Bae
7-Study of Zn (II) extraction by 5-azidomethyl-8-hydroxyquinoline: Experiment and modelling
Hydrometallurgy, Volume 93, Issues 1-2, July 2008, Pages 39-44
B. Himmi, B. Messnaoui, S. Kitane, A. Eddaif, A. Alaoui, A. Bouklouz, M. Soufiaoui


----------



## jassim78 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Solvent extraction of Cu(I) from waste etch chloride solution using tri-butyl phosphate (TBP) diluted in 1-octanol
Separation and Purification Technology, Volume 62, Issue 3, 22 September 2008, Pages 596-601
J.-c. Lee, T. Zhu, M.K. Jha, S.-k. Kim, K.-k. Yoo, J. Jeong

2-Liquid–liquid extraction of metal ions without use of organic solvent
Separation and Purification Technology, Volume 62, Issue 3, 22 September 2008, Pages 687-693
Guilherme Dias Rodrigues, Maria do Carmo Hespanhol da Silva, Luis Henrique Mendes da Silva, Fernanda Jürgensen Paggioli, Luis Antonio Minim, Jane Sélia dos Reis Coimbra


----------



## jassim78 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ولو كثرت الطلبات عليك بس اللي تقدر عليه اخي العزيز


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الباري الصبري رمضان كريم وخواتم مباركة 
اولا اشكرك لتفاعلك الدائم في الملتقى 
محسن النقيب


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على التعاون 
انا فعلاً احس انى بين اخوتى 
ومعاً الى الامام نحو تقدم عربي افضل


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر مهندس محسن انا كنت اعمل في جامعة حضرموت مدة ثلاث سنوات والان في ماليزيا اكمل دكتوراه ولك تحياتي واي خدمه من ماليزيا ان شاء الله مانقصر


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الي الاخ جاسم هذه هي الدفعه الاولي وساحاول ارسل لك البقيه قريبا وفقك الله


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (25 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه المجموعه تتبع طلبك اخي جاسم ونتمني لك اقصي الاستفاده والي الامام


----------



## jassim78 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي وجزاك الله خير بهذا الشهر الكريم
اريد لو سمحت هذا البحث

2-Liquid–liquid extraction of metal ions without use of organic solvent
Separation and Purification Technology, Volume 62, Issue 3, 22 September 2008, Pages 687-693
Guilherme Dias Rodrigues, Maria do Carmo Hespanhol da Silva, Luis Henrique Mendes da Silva, Fernanda Jürgensen Paggioli, Luis Antonio Minim, Jane Sélia dos Reis Coimbra


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تكرم عينك ياخي جاسم وهذا البحث المطلوب مرفق بالمشاركه


----------



## jassim78 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز واتمنى لك الصحة والموفقية


----------



## محسن النقيب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اشكرك كثيرا اخي عبدالباري نتواصل انشاء الله 00967713426138 
[email protected]


----------



## Majdi Adel (27 سبتمبر 2008)

Many thanks for your help my brother.

the paper you sent was very useful, and i hope that you can send me more of the papers related to the topic, I am preparing for my master thises and trying to gother any piec of information. I am interested more in the preparation of the polymers, there charactaristics, particle size analisys, properties, and there release behaviuor.

and many thanks in advance


----------



## Majdi Adel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

Dear friend

Many thanks for helping us
and am hoping that tou can help me finding artecles about _CATALYTIC CONVERTERS_ MODLING or any related articles 
many thanks in advance

:78::78:​


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول علىالأوراق العلمية التالية نظرا للحاجة الضرورية والشديدة لها

Spears, M.L., K. Hagan, J.A. Bullin, and C.J. Michalik, "Converting to Mixed Amines on the Fly," To be presented at the 75th GPA Annual Convention on March 11-13, (1996).

Savage, D. W., and E. W. Funk, "Selective Absorption of H2S and CO2 into Aqueous Solutions of Methyldiethanolamine," AIChE meeting, Houston, Texas, April 5-9, 1981. ​ 
Daviet, G. R., R. Sundermann, S. T. Donnelly, J. A. Bullin, "Dome’s North Caroline Plant Conversion to MDEA," Proceedings of Gas Processors Association Convention, New Orleans, LA, p. 69, March, 1984. ​ 
Ammons, H. L., and D. M. Sitton, "Operation Data From a Commercial MDEA Gas Treater," Gas Conditioning Conference, Norman, Oklahoma, March 2-4, 1981. ​ 
Pennwalt Chemicals, "Methyldiethanolamine for Gas Sweetening," Publication S-282.​ 

Jou, F. Y., D. Lal, A. E. Mather, and F. D. Otto, "Solubility of Acid Gases in Methyldiethanolamine Solutions" paper presented at Canadian Gas Processors Association meeting, Calgary, March 12, 1981*​


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ارسلت لك اثنين من البحوث المطلوبه وان كانت ليست العناوين بالظبط بل نفس الموظوع كون الابحاث قديمه. عمزما ان شاء الله تستفيد من المرفقات . مع الشكر


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى علدالبارى لك من جزيل الشكر مع أن الورقتين هما نفسهما


----------



## د.علي عامر (9 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز ممكن بحوث حديثة بعد 2005 عن(drag Reduction Of Fluid In Pipelines Using Chemical Additives)


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (12 يناير 2009)

salam Dr.
i'm sorry for lat response because i was quite busy for my study (Ph.D) so i hope, these papers suitable for your work , if you need other paper just let me know 
thank you b


----------



## د.علي عامر (12 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي د.عبد الباري ووفقك الله
اتمنى ما ازعجك بان اطلب المزيد من هذه المقالات(drag reduction for fluid flow through pipelines using chemical additives) 
وايضا اتمنى ان تزودني ايضا(Removing of poisons materials from waste water) جديدة وحديثة


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (13 يناير 2009)

salm DR
Already i have sent to you three paper for removing of poisons materials, but there are many poisons materials such as heavy metals, dyes, pesticide ..... 
you can limit which toxic matirials 
thank you


----------



## سراب الغريب (13 يناير 2009)

_سلام أخي .... أحتاج لمساعده في هذا الموضوع...._
_High pressure spray towers.......... _
_mass transfer in spray towers..._
_modeling of spray towers...._
_شكرا ....... الله يجزيك كل الخير........_


----------



## د.علي عامر (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا عزيزي د.عبد الباري وسوف اكون طمعان اكثر في طلب مقالات اكثر عن معالجة المياة(لازالة Pb,Li,Cr,s and v)


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (14 يناير 2009)

SALAM
These are three papers for heavy metals
THANK YOU


----------



## د.علي عامر (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا عزيزي د.عبد الباري وسوف ااطلب المزيد من هذه 1.مقالات عن معالجة المياة(لازالة Pb,Li,Cr,s and v)
2.اطلب مقالات عن( drag reduction of fluids flow through pipelines using chemical dives*


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (14 يناير 2009)

سلام دكتور: اذا يوجد عندك موقع science direct يمكنك الحصول منه لكل ماتريد اذا هذا الموقع متوفر في جامعتكم. واذا تعذر عليك ذالك ساوافيك بالمزيد وماتريده في معالجة المياه لان عنوان بحثي بالدكتوراة في معالجة المياة (ماليزيا). 
ولك مني كل تقدير 
www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## latifshaikh20 (19 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
*هل يستطيع أحد أن يرسل لي المادة التالية؟ من المهم جدا بالنسبة لي. 
ويرجع الفضل في ذلك مسبقا. قد رضى الله وبركاته
*Multi-dimensional population balance modeling of the growth of rod-like L-glutamic acid crystals using growth rates estimated from in-process imaging *

*Authors: *Ma, Cai Y.1; Wang, Xue Z.1; Roberts, Kevin J.1
*Source:* Advanced Powder Technology, Volume 18, Number 6, 2007 , pp. 707-723(17)
*DOI:* 10.1163/156855207782514932


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 يناير 2009)

ان شاء الله هوا هذا لبحث المطلوب وفقك الله


----------



## د.علي عامر (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم عزيزي د.عبد الباري
اود ان اوضح لحضرتكم انه اننا في بلد وادي الرافدين (العراق)لا نمتلك وللاسف في جامعاتنا اشتراك في اي مجلة علمية او مواقع علمية محددة وانما بحوثنا تنجز بجهود شخصية بحتة. شاكر تعاونكم معي


----------



## محمد صلاحات (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هاي المبادرة منك انا بدي منك خدمة لمشروعي التخرج الاهي عمل تصميم spray drayer وطريقة حسابات parametr design لاني بدي استخدمو في صناعة بودرة الغسيل يعني باختصار بدي حسابات الازمة لعمل spray drayer في صناعة المنظفات وشكرا


----------



## latifshaikh20 (20 يناير 2009)

abdulbari Abdulrah قال:


> ان شاء الله هوا هذا لبحث المطلوب وفقك الله


صلى الله عليك


----------



## هشام طلعت محمود (23 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز ارغب الابحاث التالية:
*Science Direct Journal​1- Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 4, 2008, Pages 918-927
2- Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 9, 2008, Pages 2456-2464
3- Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 3, 2008, Pages 713-720
4- Colloids and Surfaces B: Biointerfaces, Volume 52, Issue 2, 1 2006, Pages 128-137
5- Electrochimica Acta, Volume 47, Number 9, 15 2002, Pages 1415-1422​​*​​​


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (24 يناير 2009)

حاول تكتب اسم البحث او المولف حتي استطيع ان افيدك, وفقك الله


----------



## latifshaikh20 (27 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يستطيع أحد أن يرسل لي المادة التالية. ويرجع الفضل في ذلك مسبقا. 

http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/200...JF000391.shtml 

Sovilla ، B. ، P. Burlando ، وبارتلت P. (2006) ، والتجارب الميدانية والنمذجة العددية الدمار والانهيارات الثلجية في entrainment ، J. Geophys. القرار ، 111 ، F03007 ، دوى : 10.1029/2005JF000391*​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

verrry good


----------



## anass81 (1 مارس 2009)

هشام طلعت محمود قال:


> اخي العزيز ارغب الابحاث التالية:
> *science direct journal​1- corrosion science, volume 50, issue 4, 2008, pages 918-927
> 2- corrosion science, volume 50, issue 9, 2008, pages 2456-2464
> 3- corrosion science, volume 50, issue 3, 2008, pages 713-720
> ...



السلام عليكم 

هذه المقالات الثلاثة الاولى في المرفقات


----------



## مهندس طقع (2 مارس 2009)

بدي اي اشي مهم عن paper recycling لانه عندي مشروع


----------



## مهندس طقع (4 مارس 2009)

انا بدي عن paper recycling


----------



## سنين ضايعه (9 مارس 2009)

ارجو افادتى عن صناعه الايثانول من قصب السكر 
ارجو بعض المعلومات عن العمليه
bioethanol from sugar industry


----------



## dr.azza (10 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر لك علي ماتقدمه لإخوانك...
ولي طلب لو سمحت،بحث عن
water treatment of cooling towers & boilers
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد عباس عثمان (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...أرجو مساعدتى فى الاتى شاكرا
Directed evolution and characterization of _Escherichia coli_ glucosamine 
synthase

Ming-De Deng

, a, 

, Alan D. Grunda, Sarah L. Wassinka, Susan S. Penga, Kathleen L. Nielsena, Brian D. Huckinsa, Bonnie L. Walsha and Richard P. Burlingame1, a
aBio-Technical Resources, South 7th Street, Manitowoc, WI 54220, USA



Received 8 July 2005; 
accepted 7 October 2005. 
Available online 27 October 2005
ScienceDirect


----------



## malika_ahmed (11 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à retrouver ces livres : 

1.Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of the stability of lyophobic colloids
E. J. W. Verwey and J. Th. G. Overbeek
Ed. Elsevier Publishing Company

5. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London

Merci infiniment
*​


----------



## anass81 (11 مايو 2009)

أحمد عباس عثمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...أرجو مساعدتى فى الاتى شاكرا
> directed evolution and characterization of _escherichia coli_ glucosamine
> synthase
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضل اخي الكريم , المقال بالمرفقات


----------



## عامر الناصري (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بال papers التالية
*Ethylmercaptan oxidation over supported** cobalt(II)**phthalocyanines*

*Autoxidation of mercaptans promoted by a bifunctional** catalyst prepared by polymer attachment of** cobalt- phthalocyanine*

*Catalytic electro-oxidation of 2-mercaptoethanol using** cobalt phthalocyanine + poly(2-chloroaniline) modified electrodes*

*Autooxidation of alkyl mercaptans catalysed by** cobalt(II)**phthalocyanine tetrasodium sulphonate in reverse micelles*

*Phthalocyanine modified TiO2 or WO3-**catalysts for photooxidation of sulfide and thiosulfate ions upon irradiation with visible light*

*The promoting role of polycations in the** cobalt(ii)** phthalocyanine tetrasodium sulfonate catalysed oxidation of thiols*

*Catalytic activity of iron and** cobalt phthalocyanines wrapped in poly(peptide) for autoxidation of thiol*

*Autoxidation of thiols with** cobalt(II)** phthalocyanine tetrasodium sulfonate attached to poly(vinylamine) : II. Kinetic measurements*

*Novel aqueous soluble** cobalt phthalocyanine: synthesis and catalytic activity on oxidation of 2-mercaptoethanol*

*Thiol oxidation at 2-mercaptopyrimidine-appended** cobalt phthalocyanine modified glassy carbon electrodes*

*Oxidation of mercaptans in light oil sweetening by** cobalt(II)** phthalocyanine–hydrotalcite** catalysts*

*Catalytic oxidation of 2-mercaptoethanol by** cobalt(II)-**phthalocyanine complexes intercalated in layered double hydroxides*

*Preparation and characterization of NiO/MgO/Al2O3 supported CoPcS** catalyst and its application to** mercaptan oxidation*

*Influence of substituents and ligands of various cobalt (II) porphyrin derivatives coordinately bonded to silica on the** oxidation of** mercaptan*
​*· **Dispersion and** mercaptan oxidation** efficiency of cobalt(II)-tetraphenoxyphthalocyanine on additive-impregnated charcoal*
​


----------



## حميد محمد النجدي (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اذا امكن تزويدي بالمقالات التاليه وكلها على موقع SCIENCE DIRECT
واكون شاكر فضلك



1- Conversion inference for ETBE reactive distillation
_Separation and Purification Technology_, _Volume 19_

_2- _Dynamic simulation for reactive distillation with ETBE synthesis
_Separation and Purification Technology_, _Volume 31, Issue 3_, _1 June 2003_,

3- Multiplicity and Pseudo-Multiplicity in MTBE and ETBE Reactive Distillation
_Chemical Engineering Research and Design_, _Volume 76, Issue 4_, _May 1998_

_4- _Synthesis of ETBE: Residue curve maps for the heterogeneously catalysed reactive distillation process
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 66, Issue 3_, _March 1997_

_5- _Modelling reactive distillation
_Chemical Engineering Science_, _Volume 55, Issue 22_, _November 2000_

_6- _Dynamic rate-based and equilibrium models for a packed reactive distillation column
_Chemical Engineering Science_, _Volume 58, Issue 12_, _June 2003_

_7- _Optimization of the ETBE (ethyl _tert_-butyl ether) production process
_Fuel Processing Technology_, _Volume 89, Issue 11_, _November 2008_,

8- Modelling of reactive separation processes: reactive absorption and reactive distillation
_Chemical Engineering and Processing_, _Volume 42, Issue 3_, _March 2003_,

9- Addition of an azeotropic ETBE/ethanol mixture in eurosuper-type gasolines
_Fuel_, _Volume 85, Issues 17-18_, _December 2006_

_10- _Comparison of equilibrium stage and nonequilibrium stage models for reactive distillation
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 76, Issue 1_, _January 2000_

_11- _Dynamic tracer study of column packings for catalytic distillation
_Chemical Engineering and Processing_, _Volume 44, Issue 6_, _June 2005_


----------



## عبدالرحمن البكوش (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخى اذا ممكن paper حول thermoplastic (polyprpylene&polyethlene&acetal&pvc)


الله الموفق


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن البكوش (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ياخي العزير بارك الله فيك 
اوراق بحث creep curve pvc


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------

